# Setting up me gear...



## Almogyo (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi, just got some new gear (Burton freestyle bindings,burton Standart and northwave legent boots),

And after trying to set up my binds so the boots would fit and all, i've been wondering of a potential toe drag....what do you think? and what do you think the cause is....Thanks for all replies! 

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting - photo link

I've tried to set it as centered and minimum extension so it is not popping out of the board edges...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Ya you need to move those back toward your heel edge. It looks like the binding itself is overhanging and a large gap to the rear or heel edge.
You may need to rotate the disk plate 90 degrees to get more set back


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

yeah I thought his binding was off the board at first also but it is just the graphic. Like Slyder said make sure your boot is set all the way in the binding and flip your board over so you are looking at the base. Now look at the toe and heel of the boot are they the same distance off the board if not move the bindings till they are. If everything is already lined up it really does not look that bad at all, plus is you binding ducked out at all. To me it look almost at Zero deg.


----------



## Almogyo (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes it is at 15 degree...because of the direction the photo was taken you cant see that the rear end of the bind is already at the end of the board, meaning i cant take is backwards anymore...

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/img0056ce.jpg/

+ i've tried to make sure the bind and the end of the shoe are on the same line...you can move the toe part of the bind...so thats what i did...

is it possible that because of my shoe size(11) is kind of big, there's nothing more to do?..


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

sounds like your bigger foot this may be all you get. 
question though, which way are the slots in your disc facing. The slot parrallel with the base plate or perpendicular to the base plate???


----------



## Almogyo (Sep 16, 2012)

slyder said:


> sounds like your bigger foot this may be all you get.
> question though, which way are the slots in your disc facing. The slot parrallel with the base plate or perpendicular to the base plate???


perpendicular....


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Almogyo said:


> perpendicular....


Can you rotate the disc 90 degrees so the holes are parallel to the base plate and still mate up to the holes in the board. If so you can then use the extra holes in the slot to slide the binding back a 1/4" to 1/2" and that may give you just enough overhang toe and heel.

Does that make sense?? Hope it helps.

Stole this pic off the web so yours would face like this **Parelllel **










because I think yours are like this NOW and not allowing you to slide them back a bit **Perpendicular **


----------



## KungMartin (Oct 31, 2012)

make sure your bindings look something like this










(i have slightly more heel drag on purpose)


----------



## Almogyo (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies,

My bindings doesnt come out of the board like in the picture(unless thats the boots connected...)...

Plus i've found out that when i tight the toe straps its kind of squeezing the shoes also and making the overhang smaller....

best thing i can do now is wait for the snow and if ill get a drag ill try to change the angle of the binds so it would be bigger angle but the shoes would be aligned with the board edge...

Thanks again.


----------



## KungMartin (Oct 31, 2012)

Almogyo said:


> Thanks for all the replies,
> 
> My bindings doesnt come out of the board like in the picture(unless thats the boots connected...)...
> 
> ...


ofcourse boots are connected xD there's no other way of finding out toe and heel drag dude!

you'll most likely have more of both, because i have a wide (26.5cm waist width) board with only a 10 boot.


----------



## Almogyo (Sep 16, 2012)

you saying that all size 10 and above should have wide boards?...


----------



## KungMartin (Oct 31, 2012)

no absolutely not. the opposite actually. with a size 10 boot a normal width board is just fine. when you go above 11-12 a wide'll be more optimal.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fwiw my new Malavitas by just looking at the base look way off center. Every binding has slightly different engineering and I've noticed on the 'vitas, the heel loop really goes far back. Also there is a toe ramp adjustment that when pushed in would make my bindings look more "centered". But of course I ride with the toe ramp all the way pushed out.

All that matters is that your BOOT is centered, and TBH from that picture it looks pretty close, although it is not a very good angle to be able to tell from.


----------

